# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  قرار دادن پسورد برروی بانک SQL SERVER 2008 R2

## mortezasar

سلام دوستان من یه برنامه نوشتم حالا میخوام تحویل بدم به مشتری میخوام روی بانک پسورد بذارم تا کسی نتونه اطلاعات رو ببینه اما نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم چندتا آموزش تو سایت بود اما هرچی میزدم کار نمیکنه میشه یک راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم 
این لینکم دیدم اما نشد یا ارور میده یا اگرم پسورد میزارم کار نمیکنه و بدون پسورد وارد بانک میشه 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...7-%D8%A2%D9%86

----------


## mortezasar

عجب سوالی کردم کسی بلد نیست  :متفکر:

----------


## mortezasar

یعنی جدا راهی نداره و کسی بلد نیست باید به تیم توسعه دهنده اس کیو ال سرور زنگ بزنم ؟ :متفکر:

----------


## espootin

سلام.

اسکیول سرور از دو نوع شیوه دستیابی استفاده میکند . که یکی همون دستیابی یا اعتبار سنجی ویندوز است و دیگری ترکیب اعتبار سنجی ویندوز و اسکیول سرور است. 

برای اینکه بتوانید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعیین و اجرا کنید باید ابتدا Server Authentication را از نوع mixed یا همون هر دو انتخاب کنید. سپس باید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعریف کنید.

برای اینکار از مسیر زیر اقدام کنید:

server Properties -> security -> server authentication
.

----------


## madmajid

> سلام.
> 
> اسکیول سرور از دو نوع شیوه دستیابی استفاده میکند . که یکی همون دستیابی یا اعتبار سنجی ویندوز است و دیگری ترکیب اعتبار سنجی ویندوز و اسکیول سرور است. 
> 
> برای اینکه بتوانید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعیین و اجرا کنید باید ابتدا Server Authentication را از نوع mixed یا همون هر دو انتخاب کنید. سپس باید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعریف کنید.
> 
> برای اینکار از مسیر زیر اقدام کنید:
> 
> server Properties -> security -> server authentication
> .


وقتی با روش windows authentication که پسورد هم نمیخواد بشه وارد مدیریت شد دیگه استفاده از server authentication فایده ای نداره !
باس یه روش دیگه پیدا کرد . منهم الان مشکلم همینه .

----------

